# Free wood



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Magnolia, fresh cut. I have sealant for the ends... free to a good woodturning home, You pick up... Located in Nacogdoches...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow...that must have been one 'whopper' of a magnolia...Mine are bushes about 4 foot tall...LOL

Beautiful wood, though...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Brewgod I would love to have it BUT I am not going to have time to make a trip that far for several weeks.

Thanks for putting it on the board I hope somebody can use it.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I got some teak pieces from an old BBQ pit that may be usefull for pen stock or somthing. If anyone might want to see if they could use it, I can get a sample and measure it or get a piece for you to check out. I just thought it was too nice to throw out, so I salvaged as much as I could and tossed the old pit. I also make the trip up that way if anyone would like me to pick up a peice or two of that Mag. My dad works at Encore in Nac, so if someone really wants some bad, we could try and have some dropped off and I can pick ip up next trip up that way. I got often.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I'll be down Galveston way on the 2nd, Bobby, and I gotta go to Milt's on bolivar to pick up a flat of mackeral. Ican bring it down then and we could hook up...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I will make sure I am here on the 2nd. I know where Milts is too lol


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brewgod,

I will be in the Houston area next week -thru the weekend at the fishing show- and would love to have a couple of those pieces for my Pop.

If anyone else has end pieces or hardwood or exotics, leather etc. that they're going to discard, I'd like to get them. My Pop is retired and he works with wood to make a variety of keepsakes and stuff for his grandkids.

Just PM me with your email/telephone number and I'll call to discuss.

I thought I remembered a thread a few months ago that many of you have this. If I'm remembering wrong, my apologies.

Thank you!

Tom

p.s. Brewgod, you helped me find a beautiful piece of knotted burl mesquite for my Pop last year for his birthday! Thanks again!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Ragman said:


> Tom
> 
> p.s. Brewgod, you helped me find a beautiful piece of knotted burl mesquite for my Pop last year for his birthday! Thanks again!


UUUUUHHhhhhh, Tom, that was probably "Brew", not "Brewgod".


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Brewgod Do you know what time you will be at Milts with the wood tomorrow? I do still want it.


----------

